# Browning A-5 "Sweet Sixteen" Modifications?



## FOWL HOOKED (Apr 25, 2006)

I recently purchased a Browning A-5 "Sweet Sixteen" and I want to have it threaded for choke tubes and have it back-bored. Does anyone have any idea how this affect the value of the gun? Any suggestions on where to have this work done? Thanks


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I do not think you can have it back bored as the diameter of the barrel is too small. You can send it to Seminole or Briley and it will run about $300. It will not make much difference on the resale - what it hurts in making it non original, it will make up for in choke tubes.


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

go to 
shotgunworld.com
search for author Mike Orlen in the database and give him an email. He is a gunsmith based in Mass. He has done several choke tube installations for me and will let you know if you can back bore or play with the forcing cone on that model. His prices are very good and his turn around is excellent.


----------

